# Summit K2 plow Jeep TJ



## KReeves (Jan 6, 2022)

Hello- Newbie from Canada glad to see all the info and great conversations Running a Summitt K2 plow on Jeep TJ.


----------



## NBRam1500 (Nov 22, 2019)

Just a quick piece of advice. 
Order the frame style mounts and ditch the front receiver. Their mount sucks and you will snap it in half. Also order the side stabilizer supports. 
Trip springs are way too weak..call or email them and complain they will send you new ones. 
Run a extra set of Trip springs. 

Any questions feel free to reach out.


----------



## KReeves (Jan 6, 2022)

NBRam1500 said:


> Just a quick piece of advice.
> Order the frame style mounts and ditch the front receiver. Their mount sucks and you will snap it in half. Also order the side stabilizer supports.
> Trip springs are way too weak..call or email them and complain they will send you new ones.
> Run a extra set of Trip springs.
> ...


Thanks I had plans to add additional springs , the receiver mount is the one that bolts to the frame for the plow style , but I definitely need side supports , I have plowed a Wack of snow already seems to work good. , without the side support it has a little play for sure I will look into the supports thnx


----------

